
Westeros is poorly designed - jpdus
https://medium.com/migration-issues/westeros-is-poorly-designed-3b01cf5cdcaf#.ekopzqyt0
======
taurath
Super interesting data points! Just thinking about the world population being
250-400million in AD1000 is a huge change to most people's mental models.

However, the basic premise of the article is a bit in question - that
GRRM/readers indicate that the world itself is realistic - SOCIAL realism is
the more abject term here. Lots of numbers are thrown about in the books -
even on a relativistic scale these are (as the post stated) incredibly
improbable. But its not particularly important to the enjoyment of the story
or the "realism" that people claim to attach to.

------
nitwit005
The population of Westeros should be zero, as the books assert there have been
winters that lasted a lifetime. Unless maybe the living dead count?

The books are "realistic" only in comparison to other fantasy. It'd be more
valid to call it "less fantastic".

------
tdb7893
The world is there to build a story on and Westeros is fine for that. I only
got through part of the article because the authors complaints about realism
fell very flat to me.

------
lumberjack
World building is not GMMR's forte. I like his character development though.

